# What was the WORST age of your teenage years?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

What was the worst age of your teen years?


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

*Seventeen was by far the worst age in my teen years, because that was the year I really started getting into hard drugs, and it's when I became addicted to heroin. I'm so glad I'm twenty now and have entered a new chapter of my life.*


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Not too fond of my 14th year on earth.
i mean 15th btw


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

17 was the worst year for me because I was sexually harassed a lot at that age by horrible people. It still happened until I turned 21 years old. I don't experience as much harassment as I did when I was 17 because I changed my physical appearance.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Interesting question! It's really hard to say. I dont remember specifically as I'm so old now *lol* but 13-15 were awful for me. Worst days of my entire life. I pick 13 because it was the first time I felt depression and it hit me like a train. No friends, my family didnt support me, I didnt know what I was going through. I was a mess.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

16 oh my god. It was absolutely awful.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

16. I was irritated and angry the entire year. I also slept a LOT.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

They all sucked and so did my childhood.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

16. pretty much the opposite of what is says here:

16 life is sweet when you're growing up so fast...you wanna make the good time last
^
i turned on the tv once and saw that in some intro for some cartoon for kids, (i think its called 6teen)...or maybe it was a commercial for a cartoon...not sure


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

18 for sure. Before 18 I had at least one thing to hang on and that was the thought that I will have a shining career and I had the smarts to back it up.
And then I turned 18 and high school was over and I realized that I'm lonely as **** and I started getting depressed, depression that I never got rid off to this very day.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

12-14. That is the age when people are at their most mean and nasty. The other kids were horrific. I think by 16 people calm down and mature somewhat. I wasn't terribly sweet at that age either but at least I didn't attempt to torment others. My mom also got leukemia when I was 12....what a mess it was.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

All of it.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Most of my teen years sucked. But 14 was definitely the worst, that was back in 09. 2009 so far has been the worst year of my life. 


I'll never forget the last day of 8th grade. As soon as that final bell rang to go home for the summer, I was running across the halls throwing my papers shouting FREEDOM all the way out of the school. I hated my 8th grade year so much, it was as if I had gotten out of prison for the first time in years. 

9th grade was even worse. 


But yeah, I have a special hate for 13 and 14 year olds. Whenever I see a group of them after school, I just don't like them, too many bad experiences. People are very stupid at that age.


----------



## BullyPatrol (Nov 8, 2015)

All of my teen years sucked , but 16 was the most miserable year.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

19

Teenage years in numerical order:

13-14-15-16-17-18-19

Teenage years in enjoyment order:

13-14-15-16-17-18-19, huh who would've guessed it, I actually liked Year 11 more than Year 10 though it was still pretty ****

So literally from the age 11 and onwards my life has gotten worse and worse


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

13-14. That's when I first realized that there was something seriously wrong with me. Didn't know anything about social anxiety back then I just knew that being around most people and trying to be social felt like hell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Probably 18-19. I was happier in my earlier teenage years.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Probably 18, but the last few months of it were good.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

18. The year I became "adult" and started to make stupid mistakes that affected me for years.

Everything before that, yeah was hard, but at least I was a kid, in school. That's way more peaceful than everything that happened to me between 18 and 25. Just now my life is starting to get a bit more peaceful, though I'm still a broken person.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

14 was ****ing terrible. Luckily I survived that year, and things got better. c:


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

13-15. Some of the most unhappy years of my life.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

17 and 18 were my loneliest years.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Sixteenth, and Seventeenth, both.


Sixteen was my first real suicide attempt. It was also when my mom attempted suicide. She swallowed a bottle of Vicodin and chased it down with a fifth of vodka. She was in a coma for days. She's almost died. My dad and my sister went into her closet and found bottle after bottle, dozens of bottles of vodka. She had tied the ends of the sleeves of her long sleeved shirts up, and stuffed them in there, into the sleeves that faced away from the middle of the closet. I wasn't a part of my dad and my sister's little rescue operation because I was already in the teen ward of a psychiatric hospital. So, my dad and my sister were visiting me, and my mom, in two different psych hospitals at once. That's a pretty dysfunctional family, ffs. I spent seven months of my junior year in hs in a psych hospital.


It was actually kind of funny, in some ways. I mean, we had to go to school there, but I slept through classes, and passed. I don't remember a single thing about being in class when I was there. Nothing.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

18.. thats the age I joined this site. My parents were frustrated with me because I was too afraid to go to college and too afraid to get a job. I stayed inside for a year and a half without ever really getting out. The year dragged by and I still feel weird talking about it. Its like almost 2 years of my life were just thrown away. Whenever anyone talks about 2011-2012 I feel very strange because I wasn't really living at all in those years. Just barely existing.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

14 or 15 were probably my best and 17 or 18 were probably my worst, they're both tossups in different categories/extremes IMO...


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

15 was the worst of all. never wanna go back there again


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

All of them. Starting at 12 in 7th grade to graduating early at 18 my senior year of highschool it is mostly a blur of misery. My brain doesn't even remember it except as a constant stream of pain.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

All of it.


----------



## RobotWizardZ (Nov 19, 2015)

Well im still a Teen and I hate the whole of my teenage years Secondary School and be so cruel and stressfull!


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

16...moved to the boondocks in a different state...after living in a big city my whole life. I abhorred my school and every class. I'm surprised I didn't kill myself.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

There was no worse or better. They were all the same for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

15, because i was almost 15 when my dad died. After that, life has just gone downhill in every way. Being 18 was up there aswell because my depression has been the worst it's ever been. Being 19 is not going very well either...


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Not since my teens, but from 5th grade and on, my mind was irreversibly destroyed.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

All of my teenage years past 16 were dreadful. 18 was by far the worst year. That's when I developed major depression and almost killed myself. It hasn't gotten much better since.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

13-14
God it was horrible, kids are just so mean at that age. It got better after then since I learnt how to isolate myself from others more and more


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

13 and 14. it was the time i became emotionally numb. at 15 i started to try to get better.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

19 cause I decided to live longer at that age :/


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

18 or 19 because that is when my social anxiety reached its worst ever (it has eased somewhat since then.) and because that is when I realized "I'm now officially an "adult" and I missed out on so many things as a teenager and I only have so much time before my teenage years are over"

The sad thing is I'm now 27 and feel the same way about my 20s in many many ways...almost like not much changed

I had more social interaction and fun in my 20's yes but it still feels like I missed out on so much so I am trying to get a game plan going for the last years of my 20s...

But I digress...being 19 sucked worse than any other year. At least before then I didn't really give a **** what people thought because that wasn't even on my radar its like it barely crossed my mind and I liked to stand out from the crowd but I can't seem to stop giving a **** as fast as I started giving a **** haha


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

This is kind of tough, I had some hard times when I was 15(depression), 17(first heartbreak) and 19(emotional abuse from an ex).


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Literally all of my teen years. I just chose 14 because it's when I started to really notice how crappy life was getting


----------



## Gloomy Pixie (Oct 25, 2015)

All of them sucked one way or another.
Age 13 though, a minor dumb suicide attempt (actually i was 12, two weeks before my birthday,swallowed 5 Advil pills thinking it would actually do something), an almost step-brother dying, mom still struggling with her addictions then, the bullying was really harsh. That's when i started isolating and harming myself. I'm 19 and I still have nightmares that are just memories from around that time.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

dune87 said:


> 16. I was irritated and angry the entire year. I also slept a LOT.


 16 was a good year for me. One of the reason why was the constant sleeping. Lol.



Boby89 said:


> 18 for sure. Before 18 I had at least one thing to hang on and that was the thought that I will have a shining career and I had the smarts to back it up.
> And then I turned 18 and high school was over and I realized that I'm lonely as **** and I started getting depressed, depression that I never got rid off to this very day.


Yeah. 18. 13/14 is when I noticed something was wrong with me and that I contrasted hard with social circles. But 18 is when I realized I'm an adult and I'm ****ed.


----------



## feckoff (May 2, 2014)

17-19 for sure.
It's when I dropped out of education and began to realise just how strange I am.
Things have improved since those hellish years but not by much.
I wish I'd had some support, instead of being allowed to live a stagnant life until 22.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

17 was the hardest. I was pretty much ready to end it. Gosh, even thinking about it now makes me sad. Things have gotten a little better since then, though.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

15 was the worst. 16 was pretty bad, too. Things started getting a little better when I was 17/18 because I spent every other day with other relatable nerds at a vocational school. 

19 my anxiety hit hardcore because I was thrust into an adult job, and I had (and still barely have) zero social skills because 99% of my teenage life was spent in front of a computer playing WoW.

My 20's have been much worse than my teens, though.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Maybe 17? But I remember being exponentially happier when I was a teen compared to now. 15 was when anxiety came into full force, 18 was when I got extremely pessimistic and felt stuck in life. At 14, the world was my oyster and then it started to morph into some bottom dwelling crawfish or a sort of dead clam.hmm.


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

My life started to suck at 14, but the worst was when I turned 17.


----------



## cool user name (Nov 17, 2014)

I think 13 & early 14 was hell for me.. All I wanted was a friend, but my best friend had abandoned me for the 'popular kids' at school. I was being bullied at school , and even my sister would shun me and make me feel worthless. I was obsessed with girls but all the girls at school acted like I was invisible 

Life took a major u-turn by the time I was 15 and I had more friends than I could count. They were the 'wrong crowd' you'd be warned about but I didn't care... From 15 to about 18.5 were great years for me, but then things started to go downhill pretty fast and anxiety took over, depression kicks in.. I actually started to chose to be on my own than go out with friends.. Few years of turning down invites etc lead to no more invites at all, low confidence and terrible social skills

I'm 25 now and I'm able to accept things as they are, but have many regrets

I miss the person I was when I was 13-14. I was kind, with a good heart. I became tainted by the people I hung around with over the years. Morals changed. Values changed. 
I feel like I used to be a good person and now I'm not


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

Being 13, having no idea how to talk to people, and in a new school (yet again) was hell.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

to be fair i hit puberty way too early, i was ten. i was bullied a lot ages 9-14 but i guess the worst age was 17 because i'm pretty sure i would have killed myself back then if i had the right tools available. oh what an idiot i was. now i'm less depressed although i have my phases but i feel more anxiety + fear of being alone forever.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Lol what, nice bump a year later  Hehe

I mean it's literally impossible for me to say. They were all bad. T_T

Oh boy. If we start at 13.... 13 & 14 I was bullied a hella lot. 15 was maybe my "best" and easiest year but I couldn't enjoy it because of depression. 16 my best friend moved, and I got real sick and tired of my only remaining friends at the time bullying me. Also between 16 - almost 20 I was in a really toxic relationship. My parents let the guy move in, so my entire life sucked at all times. 17 & 18 I was just full on depressed and my SA was the worst. Almost stayed back twice from school. Then 19 I just worked that entire year... my ****ty job was my entire life. I tried to go to school and then dropped out. After the teens have been my best years.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

12-14. It was between my 7th grade to 8th grade. My best and probably only friend ditched me for other friends. He also ended up doing cruel stuff to me to sever our friendship. I became a completely loner where I started catching attention of a handful of bullies that would target me. Lunch times were dreadful as I would wonder around by myself while all the other kids would see me as a loner. When I was in 8th grade, there were several 6th graders that would follow me and bully me. No better way to ruin my self-esteem. 9th grade is when things would start to get better for me socially when I found my own regular niche of friends.


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd say 16-18 were my worst years. That's when my anxiety really started I think. I didn't really have any friends in school. I felt like such a loser. I would stay in the classroom because I didn't have anyone to sit with during lunch most semesters. Pretty much the only people who talked to me were guys who thought I was cute so I at least had them sometimes. The only friend I had stopped talking to me because his gf thought I liked him. I missed a lot of school and ended up having to be in a certain class for 12th grade so I'd graduate on time. I liked that a lot better because I was only in school for 3 hours a day. One guy in that class was one of my only friends from the year before so I was happy he was there.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hmmm, my teens...they were pretty uneventful. Wasn't a happy kid really, just was videogames and work(from 16). Hated school...you know kinda more a social institution instead of a place where you learned. Sometimes I regret (not a person who regrets really...you know, **** happens for a reason, can't fight that. Live and learn) not continuing my education though. No friends really, had one real one from middle school but we grew apart over the years.One semester in high school I had a friend I guess....rest, none. Some awkward alone lunches....**** it, go next door to the pizza place or **** it go to the movies(nice long hike but I need the exercise). Girls....I thought I was ugly, not to mention socially just never going to be like my peers. So I didn't get the girl though 2 crushes did like me, kept telling myself nah, they don't like me. 

So being a loner and no girls, oh and a broke family....made me a pretty miserable ****, into my 20s too.I hated the jobs i had, ****ing fast food for 2 years and then warehouse for almost that long.The worse year...??? The years I worked(despite not liking my jobs much) probably wouldn't have been my worse, though I do remember when I quit my fast food job for the first time, I was so happy(family noticed) for a week or two....that tells you how much the job stressed and got to me. 16-19 was better than 13-15 but 13-15 had it's moments I guess...
Maybe 13 was the worse....this was 8th grade, the only time I got teased and ****ed with in school(crazy thing is these were my friends...well they were the ones I hung with in school. Not really true friends). Wasn't cool, got suspended from school even if my memory serves me right, for a fight I got into(dude kept talking ****....and yeah he was one of these "friends" until that).


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

15 and 19. (Not 15-19). I pretty much enjoyed 16-18.

When I was 15 I was going through a lot at school; my friends invited this horrible group of people to hang out with us and I became very heavily depressed. I started to stay a lot longer after class to avoid hanging out with them, and eventually just spent my breaks and lunches in a computer room until a teacher kicked everyone out of there. After that someone else I knew wanted me to hang out with them and that's how I met my new group of friends, so everything was pretty great for the next few years.

And later on 2013 was a horrible year for me. I'd had a horrible breakup and also dropped out of uni. I spent pretty much the whole year being unmotivated to apply anywhere else, and not really leaving the house much. My parents got married later on that year though so I guess it ended on a better note.

I think this is why I dislike New Years Eve so much because you never know what next year is gonna bring.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

18 & 19. Stupid, stupid, stupid..


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Probably 19. That's when I realized I had no idea what I wanted to do with my life, and I'm still trying to figure that out. Also, I was on my own for the first time in my life, which made me realize how much I relied on my friends in social situations. I realized that without friends by my side to "help" me, I had the social intelligence of a rock. I also went through a short-lived relationship. I found out the girl was just using me as a confidence-booster. Once she found a better guy, she dropped me. My life's just been getting progressively worse since then.

To be honest, ages 13 through 18 were pretty good for the most part. 15 and 16 were f**king awesome. Probably because I didn't have any girl problems. I didn't start having heartbreak until after high school.

Unlike a lot of people on here, I was never bullied. I was never intimidated by anybody in that way. If I heard that anyone was talking about me, I'd confront them myself instead of just accepting it.


----------



## Pandemoniac (Dec 10, 2016)

13-18, I guess. All of my high school years were a nightmare.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Definitely 17-18. That's when depression and anxiety really started controlling me and I began isolating myself from people.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

no idea, it's just a big blur of bad


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd say 13-15 because I hated the school I was in,my brother had cancer and died when I was 14 and I was bullied.

That was also when my anxiety and depression started to get worse or it felt like it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I liked all my teen years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i guess 13 or 14


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Probably right now
It's weird cause I got out of a really bad environment I've been in since I was like 5, but I guess I just held in all my emotions until I finally got away and this has been the worst year of my life. I kind of started to realize how sh*tty a lot of people in my life are to me and learned a lot of stuff that noone should ever know, but whatever :blah


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess I'll say 19 because that was the year when everything I had been dreading came to a head and I just had no idea what to do about it. I was supposed to be an adult and I had always known I wouldn't be up to it. I mean, literally. In kindergarten I knew that.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

17 because it was one of the worst years of my life, and around that age I started falling into some of the deepest depressions I've ever had.

18 is pretty bad in it's own right, though. I would have thought finally being a legal adult and being able to do much more things I couldn't as a minor would feel great, but so far it's only made me twice as aware of my setbacks from SA and growing responsibilities as I watch myself get more and more left behind by peers.


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

17-18 started going downhill from their. my whole world turned upside down, got diagnosed with Social Anxiety close group of friends started to hang around with others, lost all my self confidence and ability to socialise went from the cool guy to the complete social wall flower.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I wouldn't repeat none of that sh^t if my life depended on it. The older I get, the better.


----------



## Innerwolf (Jul 23, 2016)

13 - 14.... boy was I was in for a rude awakening when I entered the hell called high school. Coming from a small school that went from K-8 and a graduating class of 20-something, showing up to a big public school with a class of 300+ was a huge adjustment. I got bullied on bus rides home, the juniors would play keep away with my hat when I got a botched haircut from my mom.. I became conflicted with racial identity struggles of likes I've never dealt with in my sheltered childhood. I became socially awkward and way more shy than I was in elementary. I always thought I was decent in sports, but come high school when I went to try-outs or meetings I would get mocked for my athleticism by the faster kids. I got roasted at the lunch table daily by people who I thought I could consider friends and given my nature, I was never the type who could say something nasty or witty back. Struggled with immense breakouts at that age that darkened and scarred my face, just giving everyone at lunch more ammo to flame me with.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Pretty much all of it, but maybe 15. I wasn't sleeping at all, like I would stay up for days until I literally passed out. I was constantly planning my suicide, hurting myself (not cutting, but burning myself and a bunch of other stupid stuff. what can I say, cutting is too mainstream) and skipping school and failing all my classes. I think my highest grade was a D that year. I was bullied, especially by the boy I had a crush on, and I would eat lunch outside sitting on a window even in the winter and rain so that no one could sit next to me. 

Actually 12-13 was pretty bad too. I was doing almost all the things I mentioned besides planning my suicide (that came later), but I remember my mom beating me the most that year for it. The climax of that year was me trying to hide in my science classroom's supplies cabinet after school because I was terrified of going home. My science teacher found me, of course, and called my mom.


----------



## duvalsi (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm gonna guess sixteen as that's around the time I vaguely remember starting to get SA (I have a horrible memory). High School was terrible and had tons of fun slipping through all of those cracks, I was deeply closeted, my closest friend lived 1000 miles away and my only other friend was the library down the block.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

13/14, since I was inexperienced with everything and I had zero self-esteem and almost no friends. Now I am 23 and I can handle things (such as social relationships) better, and I understand life more. I also feel like I'm the kind of guy who enjoys life more as I get older, since life has always been a huge intimidating confusing cluster**** for me.

Some good things happened too, but I would never go back to that time. School (read: bullying) was hell for me up until around 16/17.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

16 or so was probably the worst, just a lot of bad stuff happening that year, very stressed and anxious every day. 17/18 was kind of hard too because I was about to graduate and was worried about being an adult and starting college. Plus my grandma had a stroke my senior year and was getting too old to live by herself anymore. She sold her house and moved out of state and I haven't got to see her much after that. 19 was pretty fun because I started college and finally made friends.


----------



## magso67 (Dec 14, 2016)

All of them are a blur. My father began Alzheimers around that time.

13, first teen year, was the worst. My mom caught my boyfriend and I in bed, naked. She kicked him out, he left the condom on and whipped on his jeans and ran out. She was heavily into county/state politics at the time. That night she made me wear a white dress to one of her political dinners. I was in a daze.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

When I was in Year 9, so 14 and turned 15 during that year. Most of my high school years were pretty bad but that year took the cake. Relentless bullying, depression, anxiety, low-self esteem, bad acne, just all around general insecurity and hatred for myself and my life.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

eukz said:


> 18. The year I became "adult" and started to make stupid mistakes that affected me for years.
> 
> Everything before that, yeah was hard, but at least I was a kid, in school. That's way more peaceful than everything that happened to me between 18 and 25. Just now my life is starting to get a bit more peaceful, though I'm still a broken person.


I can really relate to that.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

It's a tie between when I was depressed and suicidal at 16/17 and 19 when I was alone and my dad was dying.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Around 17-18 that's when I realized I have mental problems and isolated myself a lot more.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I was miserable at age 15-16, though all of my teenage years were pretty awful. Turning 18 only reinforced how behind I was/am compared to peers now that we're legally adults, but it wasn't too bad as a whole.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

14. Dealt with a lot of problems at home, struggled with OCD, and was suicidal.


----------



## chaoticgalaxy (Dec 23, 2016)

18 was the worst. I thought I had the world by the balls.
Drank, smoke, stayed out late, didn't give a **** about anything.

Come to think of it, maybe they were the best years.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

16. Without a doubt it was 16.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

13-15 aka HS


----------

